# Too old to trick or treat?



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2015)

Maybe this is why.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2015)

Best costume!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Misty (Oct 31, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Maybe this is why.



Good ones, Pappy!  :lofl:


----------



## Kadee (Oct 31, 2015)

Good one ...Pappy :laugh::laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2015)

Ken N TX, those kids are _adorable_! Wonder where they got the tiny little walkers?


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Best costume!!!
> View attachment 23526



Love it! I'm sure some would find it politically incorrect, but screw 'um. That's funny! :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hahahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Ken N TX, those kids are _adorable_! Wonder where they got the tiny little walkers?



 AC.  It looks like they're made out of PVC pipe  (From Home Depot)  and then spray-painted silver.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2015)

Falcon....ahhh, I see.  Lot of work went into that.  Kidos to their parents or whoever put everything together.


----------

